# NEED HELP FAST !! Alpine OLD SCHOOL ALPINE ERA-G320 or Alpine 3342 Equalizer



## paulwall420 (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes can any help me out new here i have been sighning up car audio forms on thenet and not getting replies back,,ALL i need to know witch one is better for my deck i have a Alpine IVA-D310 if both work for it thats fine or the better one overall.I'm trying to bid on them 2 eq's i just not sure which one is better overall or for my deck..I know there ol school but i'm going ol school on all my stuff...Please reply back Asap if anybody can help i stil have a few day's on the bids just need answer's..Thank's


----------



## Theking (Mar 6, 2011)

The ERA-G320 is a 14band EQ and the 3342 is an 11band EQ.
Both have Ai-Net and if your HU has Ai-Net both would do good.

Im looking for a ERA-G320 myself mainly and if I can't get one of those ill get an 3342 instead.


----------



## paulwall420 (Jan 23, 2013)

Ok thank's for reply back but proably the ERA-G320 Would be better then..Well my body has the 3342 and he's just selling it for $150..Whiich i'm still bidding on 2 of the g320 hope i don't win them both...But thank's again and do you know any thing bout hooking up 3 12"s sub's hate to ask,,I was just not getting any replies from all theses car audio web forums..Your the first...That it was a waste of time filling theses forums out..lol


----------



## Theking (Mar 6, 2011)

What AMPs do you have now?
depending on how many and wich amp/amps you have the connection will be diffrerent.
you have any facebook or something that we could chat over live?
Would ease up the help little bit. add me http://www.facebook.com/DanNorberg/
so let chat in there.

your buddy selling it for $150 does it come complete, and you think he will sell it to me?

Let me know what parts you have at the moment and Ill help you cover the connection part


----------



## paulwall420 (Jan 23, 2013)

ok sent you you a friend request thx 4 this


----------



## paulwall420 (Jan 23, 2013)

yeah i can see if he still has it and send you a pic on fb ..


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Both have a fairly high noise floor, hiss,cool but not quiet.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

The ERA-G320 is capable of being controled by certain AI-Net decks but not sure if your Alpine IVA-D310 is one of them! The 3342 only has low level (RCA) inputs so it will work with any deck with low level outputs.

Also, the 320 has a very useful function, Listening Position Selector! The 3342 does not.


----------



## KKRocks (Oct 4, 2019)

I can tell you right now that the Alpine ERA-G320 is the best for tweaking
a car stereo but be for warned this is a discontinued item that goes for 1000+$
now a days.
Mine got stolen but they didn't take the Face/Controller so I had to stalk the internet for nothing but the main guts. Got lucky for 300$.
Keep that in mind and also, Turn up the volume on your head unit and use the SFP for your volume.
Head unit to processor and everything is run off the processor.
Good Luck


----------



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

Why not add a pxa-h701 processor and take advantage of the optical output and 31 band EQ. The pxa-h701 also has way less of a noise floor. The interface for the pxa-h701 is really good on the iva-d310 as well.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

KKRocks said:


> I can tell you right now that the Alpine ERA-G320 is the best for tweaking
> a car stereo but be for warned this is a discontinued item that goes for 1000+$
> now a days.
> Mine got stolen but they didn't take the Face/Controller so I had to stalk the internet for nothing but the main guts. Got lucky for 300$.
> ...





asianinvasion21 said:


> Why not add a pxa-h701 processor and take advantage of the optical output and 31 band EQ. The pxa-h701 also has way less of a noise floor. The interface for the pxa-h701 is really good on the iva-d310 as well.


Ooooollllldddddd Threeeaaddddd!


----------



## Dodgers82 (Jan 21, 2020)

Anyone have g320 controller for sale


----------

